# 2012 Ceramides Challenge (Part I)



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2012)

*2012 Ceramides Challenge​*





*Want improved moisture/protein balance? Manage porosity? Shinier hair? Stronger more manageable hair? Fortify you hair against heat/chemical services? 

*​

Whether you are relaxed, texlaxed, permed, natural, use diect heat, indirect heat, low heat, no heat, color treated, highlighted, no color; _*Everyone*_ can benefit from ceramides. ​


This is a continuation of Reecie's Ceramides challenge in 2010. I had such great results last year from using ceramides consistently; I really want to keep this going  Plus, I'm a challenge junkie 


*What are ceramides?
*
Ceramides are fatty molecules that naturally occur in the hair fiber. They are the "glue' of the hair fiber that hold all of the layers together. 

*How do ceramides benefit hair?*

Ceramides form a seal on the cuticle layer, limiting the loss of protein molecules from the hair shaft; protecting the fiber against normal wear and tear from manipulation (washing & styling), UV rays, heat and chemical services; like dye, relaxers etc. This seal also helps to keep the cuticle flat and tightly packed; they fill in gaps in the cuticle, giving shine and keeping porosity low. Over time, hair loses ceramide molecules. From heat and chemical but also just from the hair istself aging. Older and/or damaged hair contains less ceramide than newer/healthier hair. So it makes sense to incorporate ceramides to maintain hair health.

*Note: Ceramides help limit the loss of protein and help strengthen the hair fiber. However they are not proteins, nor can they replace protein in your reggie. (Some people have found they need _less_ protein though)


*Where can I find ceramides?
*
There are plant oils and extracts that contain plant ceramides. They function much the same as those found in our own hair. Many hair products also contain natural and synthetic ceramides

(*See post #2 for a list of oils and products containing ceramides*)​


*The Challenge will run in four parts:*

  Part 1: January 1st –March 31st
  Part 2: April 1st – June 30th
  Part 3: July 1st – September 30th
  Part 4: October 1st - December 31st


*Challenge Rules:
*

1. Use a ceramide containing product at least once a week

2. Check in once a week and let us know how its going for you.

3. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon.



****Join the challenge at any time by answering the following questions:***
*

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)

How often will you be using them?*​

*Les Challengers*: 

AyannaDivine
bajandoc86
brownsuga2484
Brownie518
cherryhair123
candy626
Coffee
curlyhersheygirl
Duff
ecornett
Embyra
greenandchic
Je Ne Sais Quoi
halee_J
HoneyA
kupenda
Lita
LimitedEdition
lusciousladie07
melissa-bee
MeowMix 
Mische
miss cosmic
Ms. Tiki
nakialovesshoes
naturalnewb
NJoy
Nasdaq_Diva
RayRayFurious 
Shay72
shesheshe22
spacetygrss
SuchMagnificance 
sweetypoo705
TeeSGee
tiffers
Victorian
youwillrise
ZebraPrintLover


----------



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012 Ceramides Challenge*

*Oils/extracts containing ceramides:*

Eucalyptus extract
Hemp seed oil
Kukui Nut oil
Sunflower oil
Rice Bran oil
Walnut oil
Wheat Germ oil


*****Ladies, please note: There is a list of oils with lipid percentages floating around, these percentages refer to a lipid called linoleic acid, which is similar to, but not the same as a ceramide. However, the presence of large amounts of linoleic acid may indicate the presence of ceramides. Linoleic acid is indeed beneficial to the hair, and can boost the the natural production of ceramides, when taken internally or absorbed through the skin . I have listed oils with 40% and higher linoleic acid below******


*Oils containing high amounts of linoleic acid; which suggests ceramide benefit:*

Safflower oil 
Grape seed oil 
Poppyseed oil  
Corn oil   
Cottonseed oil 
Soybean oil  
Sesame oil  




*PRODUCTS CONTAINING CERAMIDES:*

African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil 
Alterna Thickening Compound
Aubrey Organics Products
Aveeno nourish and Shine leave-in treatment
Aveeno nourish and Shine style cream
BPT Wheat Germ Conditioner
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Growth Elixir 
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Ends Insurance
Crece Pelo Leave-In 
Creme of Nature (Green Bottle/Old Formula) 
Essential Nutrients Oil
Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Strength and Repair Masque
Hask Cerafix
Ion Moisturizing Treatment 
Jane Carter's Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Kan Kanechomn Ceramide Deep Conditioning Cream
L'Oreal Elvive Nutri-Ceramide Deep Repair Concentrate
L'Oreal Serle Expert Liss Starter Ionene G + Ceramide Pre-Smoothing Treatment
Lustrasilk Cholesterol
Lustrasilk Shea Butter
Lustrasilk Mango
Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice Deep Conditioner
Marie Dean Whipped Avocado Murumuru Hair Butter
Marie Dean Honey & Soy Hair Buttercream
Marie Dean Vanilla Lemon Hair Mousse
Marie Dean Green Hemp Conditioner PROLESS
Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair
Matrix Biolage Fortifying conditioner 
Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie
Miss Key 10 en 1 Conditioner
Mizani Therma Smooth
Motions Nourishing leave-in
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Nexxus Botanic Oil Shampoo 
Nexxus Headdress 
Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Keraphix 
Nexxus Therappe
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Shampoo
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Conditioner 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Leave-in Ultimate Strengthener 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Split End Reconstructor 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Cream Hairdress 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Featherlight Hairdress 
ORS Hair Mayonaise (New Formula *WGO)
Proclaim Aloe Hot Oil 
Proclaim Natural 7 Oil 
Proclaim Natural Olive Oil 
Redken Extreme Conditioner
Redken Extreme Rescue Force
Redken Extreme Anti-Snap 
Redken 07
Salerm21 B5 Leave-in Conditioner
Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner
Satinique Products 
Sedal Products 
Shalmi Vadhera Coconut Alma Revitalizing Hair Treatment 
Shey Butter Oil 
Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla (Pearl Protein) Leave-In
Silicon Mix Conditioner 
Silicon Mix Leave-in
Skala Ceramide 3 Conditioner
Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Protecting Foam
Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Fortifying Moisturizing Shampoo
Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner
Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier
TIGI Serious Conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm innnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in!

Hemp seed oil-seal,HOTs, oil rinsing, add to dc's
Hemp seed butter-seal
Sunflower oil-seal,HOTs, oil rinsing, add to dc's
Grapeseed oil-detangle
Nourish oil-seal,HOTs, oil rinsing, add to dc's
Moss & Marshmallow Serum-seal,HOTs, oil rinsing, add to dc's
Tiffani's Ceramide Pomade-seal


----------



## Embyra (Jan 1, 2012)

IM IN FOR SURE!!!


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in. I'm fully natural, neck length when stretched.
I'll use wheatgerm oil as a pre-poo once a week.

Sent from my GT-I5500 using GT-I5500


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2012)

About time!!!   yeah, I was very impatient   I'm in!!!!


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't officially join the last challenge. But I'm officially joining this one.
I'm just gonna carry on using my hemp seed oil and deep conditioning with my AO conditioners.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in!

I will be oil rinsing with sunflower oil.

I've also been wanting to try safflower, but I think Ill read a little more info first


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in. I stalked the last thread so I guess I will join this one. hehe


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 1, 2012)

Count me in. I just started using a moisture pudding mix of AV & WGO & a little bit of CO. So far my hair is loving it!

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
Wheat Germ Oil

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Mixed w/Aloe Vera & Castor Oil

 How often will you be using them?*
*Daily
*


----------



## lilikoi (Jan 1, 2012)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
Will be using hemp seed oil  

*How will you be using them?* (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Sealing and mixed with conditioner. Currently tinkering with a leave-in formulation that works for me.
*
How often will you be using them?*
Pure oil everyday; mix-at least 1x week

Now off to hit the literature for the latest ceramide news!


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll play. I just cut my locs off yesterday, so back to doing challenges after a couple of years off. 


What ceramide oils/products will you be using? AO HSR shampoo and conditioner. Nexxus Humectress.

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc): shampoo, conditioner, DC

How often will you be using them? Weekly.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2012)

Just moistutize with oyin dew,keryas mango butter & sealed with TLC boabab oil.....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2012)

Using it for pre poos,treatments & SEALING.....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 1, 2012)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
I'm currently using wheat germ oil, hemp seed oil and Aubrey Organic Conditioners. 

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
Conditioner and sealing. 

*How often will you be using them?*
About every other day.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 1, 2012)

Im in! 

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
I will be using hemp oil and grapeseed oil


How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
I will pre-poo, seal, and use them in my deep conditioners. I will also be trying a hot oil treatment with a grapeseed/hemp oil mix


How often will you be using them?
I will be using them at least three times a week


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooooo.  Do please include me

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?GRAPSEED OIL

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) Preepoo, cowash, KTUBE leave in

How often will you be using them?  @ least 3x/wk


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 1, 2012)

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? *Grapeseed oil and Hempseed oil *

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) *Pre-poo  and Sealing*

How often will you be using them? *weekly for Pre-poo and daily for Sealing*


----------



## halee_J (Jan 2, 2012)

*Welcome welcome welcome  ladies!*​
Lol Je Ne Sais Quoi happy now?! Sheesh!  You so excited you didn't answer the daggone questions!  Come tell us what you usin' mang! 

and for tiffers Embrya Ms. Tiki too, how y'all gettin your ceramide fix?  

lilikoi gets away for now 'cause she said she's coming back


----------



## halee_J (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess I need to answer my own questions too huh? 

My ceramide oil is* hempseed.*

I will be sealing daily with either pure hempseed oil or my castor-hemp mix, and hempseed pre-poos every wash


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 2, 2012)

I hadn't answered the questions yet b/c I'm going to the store today to add a few more oils. I want to try avocado and macadamia oil. I think I saw pumpkin seed oil the last time I went


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

halee_J I don't have very many ceramide oils right now. 

I'll be using:

-Claudie's Garden Oil
-Silk Dreams Nourish Oil
-Pura Brazil Loc Oil
-Qhemet AHTB
-Hemp Oil

That's it.  I need MOAR!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Add me 
I am about to get up and M&S....will be using *WGO/Safflower *oil mixture.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

Steamed with AOWC (WGO) and Brazil Loc Oil (rice bran oil)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am IN! I am still loving my baby daddy hempseed oil. 

I'll answer the questions later. I gone to my bed.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2012)

Re-moisturize with TLC (Hibiscus leave-in & sealed with TLC (Boaba oil)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in! Will be using rice bran oil as my ceramide oil of choice.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 3, 2012)

Lita is boabob oil a ceramide?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 3, 2012)

Sealed my hair with my wheat germ oil/butter mix.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 3, 2012)

Im in as well. Im using Hot six oil and DC-ing with various AO conditioners. I really love the results Ive seen you guys receive and even with inconsistent use I like the way my hair feels lately! I've only been using them for about 3 weeks so far but Lets see where March lands me!

Currently rocking a twistout done with AO HSR. Sealing today with hot 6 oil.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 3, 2012)

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? Hemp/ WGO/ and AO Conditioner

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) DC/Leave-In/Sealing

How often will you be using them?
Every Day


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Lita is boabob oil a ceramide?



tiffers Hi! The boabob oil by TLC Naturals contains Sunflower seed oil as the first ingredient & Wheat Germ oil is down the line...

*Trying to stick with oil combos that contain ceramides...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 3, 2012)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* *Aubrey Organics products, Cream of Nature Original Formula, Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Cholesterol*

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
*Shampooing with Cream of Nature Original Formula Shampoo (Green)*
*DC'ing with Aubrey Organincs HSR and GPB and Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Cholesterol*

*How often will you be using them? Every 2 weeks*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 3, 2012)

CWed w/AOGPB today & moisturized w/my homemade WG/AV/CO pudding. I've been using AOHR, too, & never realized they had ceramides in them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Please add me. I use ceramides religiously to seal ,moisturize, pre-poo, HOT and oil rinse.

I'll come back and list my ceramides


----------



## cutenss (Jan 3, 2012)

@halee_J I didn't grab my steamer to participate in the steamer challenge, BUT I did grab my ceramide oil mixture from the frig(won't be home for six weeks, working in another city), anywhoo, I'M IN! 

I will be prepooing only with my cutenss ceramide concoction of: hemp seed, grapeseed, sunflower, coconut, and castor oils. I will eventually incorporate wheat germ oil into this mixture

I will do this twice a week(Sunday and Thursday) before I WEN. I will start on Thursday. I JUST washed


----------



## Coffee (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in, I'll be using:

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
Wheat Germ
Satinique Ceremide Infusion System
Matrix Biolage Cera Repair Pro
Grapeseed - 73% ceramides
Hempseed
Safflower - 78% ceramides
Poppyseed oil 
Sunflower



*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

DC, leave in, sealing and sometimes pre poo

*How often will you be using them?*


Daily


----------



## kupenda (Jan 4, 2012)

Applied grapeseed oil to my strands and added some to my castor scalp massage mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coffee (Jan 4, 2012)

List of % of ceramides in various oils. Not sure if this info has been listed or not, but here it is again!!

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppyseed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32% [17]
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%
Coconut oil 2%


----------



## ecornett (Jan 4, 2012)

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
i will be using wgo and hso

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
as a overnight prepoo, and a deep condish, maybe a leave in if i can make wgo smell good

How often will you be using them?
at least once a week


----------



## candy626 (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be using: LustraSilk Olive Oil Cholesterol, Sally's Ion Jojoba Flat Iron Cream

I use the lustrasilk cholesterol for wash n go's , and before rollersets. I use the jojoba flat iron craem before rollersets also sometimes.


----------



## Duff (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in!!
I've already did one overnight deep condition with Sunflower oil.  I also use ASR too.

I'm looking for more oils to try though....


----------



## kupenda (Jan 4, 2012)

Shampooed and put grapeseed oil on my strands before coating in conditioner for my DC session


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 5, 2012)

Id like to join! I use safflower or grapeseed oil for an overnight preepoo. I've been doing this for a little over a month and can totally tell a difference in the condition of my hair. My hair retains moisture better than ever, stays soft and always has a nice sheen. I'm looking forward to trying some hemp oil! 



Sent from my M860 using M860


----------



## kupenda (Jan 5, 2012)

Put grapeseed oil on my strands before leaving for work


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 5, 2012)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?

Wheat Germ, Hempseed, Sunflower, (not sure if I want to keep using Grapeseed), Safflower, Macadamia, Avocado, AOHSR

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)

All the above!!! I normally only use WGO in my prepoo. I also mix oils

How often will you be using them?

Daily. I have my oil mix in a bottle with condish and rose water that I use as my daily moisturizing spritz
*


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> *What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
> 
> Wheat Germ, Hempseed, Sunflower, not sure if I want to keep using Grapeseed, Safflower, Macadamia, Avocado, AOHSR
> 
> ...



Hi Ms Tiki
Is there a reason you are considering not using the listed oils?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 5, 2012)

Oops...sorry about the confusion. It's only grapeseed oil that I'm not sure about.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in  WGO, AOHSR and Gleau oil blend (which has wgo).  I seal about every other day with gleau and use wgo during my steam treatments and HOTs.

Used Gleau tonight....


----------



## tiffers (Jan 5, 2012)

Under the steamer now with Qhemet MTCG and hemp oil.

Steaming makes me so happy.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it really true that grapeseed oil has a higher percentage of ceramides than wheatgerm oil? i'm really surprised. 
Why da heyl have i been torturing myself with that awful stink???

Weekly wash today, will use grapeseed oil (it's cheaper too i think) to pre-poo.

Sent from my GT-I5500 using GT-I5500


----------



## halee_J (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey miss cosmic and Coffee those percentages that are floating around refer to a lipid called _*linoleic acid*_, which is *not* a ceramide. I am yet to come across any information regarding percentages of actual ceramides.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm trying to make it a habit to use both Hot 6 oil on my length and castor oil on my ends and edges with every style I do (makes sure I stick to both challenges I'm in: ceramides and castor oil)

Last night, I massaged my scalp and hairline with CO, sprayed my hair with a mixed leave in (water, KCKT, and aloe vera juice), made 4 braids, put Hot 6 oil on the length, and put CO on the ends. Rocking the braid out until further notice!

In a few days I plan to pre-poo with olive oil, clarify with a diluted shampoo (brand to be determined), DC with AO conditioner, and braid out or twist out. But you all know how the saying goes about good intentions


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 6, 2012)

Just wanted to add that African Royale Hot 6 oil may be an under dog. I used it as a teen, I have no reason as to why I stopped using it, I just stopped, and gave it no extra thought until recently. Here's some info:

-it's 100% natural, just oils and herbs (minus the fragrance and one "cone")
-has ceramide content (wheat germ oil)
-has high linoleic acid content (safflower and sesame oils)
-has other high quality hair oils (castor, sweet almond, and olive oils)
-smells great
-and best of all it's CHEAP (I've seen $1.99 for a bottle)

If any of you ladies hate the smell of the oil you're using, running out because the bottles are small, frustrated at the low availability, overwhelmed by the expense of some of the other oils, I highly suggest trying Hot 6 oil. And no I don't work for them or stand to profit in any way 

Almost forgot to add, I love how it makes my hair feel. I only use about 2 quarter sized amounts (one for each side of my head). It absorbs well and seals in my moisture. I've been using it every 2-3 days.

If I know you ladies, someone will want to know the ingredients:

Olive Oil , Canola Oil , Wheat Germ Oil , Sweet Almond Oil , Safflower Oil , Castor Oil , Sesame Oil , Vitamins E , Vitamins A , Vitamins D , Cyclomethicone , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Wheat Germ , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Fragrance.

Once again it has a "cone" in it and a synthetic fragrance so if you're anti-cone and/or anti synthetic fragrances do not try this product. If not, and you have an extra $2, I say go for it!


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 6, 2012)

halee_J said:


> Hey miss cosmic and Coffee those percentages that are floating around refer to a lipid called _*linoleic acid*_, which is *not* a ceramide. I am yet to come across any information regarding percentages of actual ceramides.



Thanks for sharing


Sent from my GT-I5500 using GT-I5500


----------



## Mische (Jan 6, 2012)

Please add me to this challenge! I'm looking to incorporate more ceramides in 2012. Right now the only oil I have with ceramides is Silk Dreams Nourish. I'll be incorporating these through pre-poos and daily sealing.

Where are you guys getting your hemp oil for cheap online? I found an 8oz for $9 (with shipping) on Amazon but I don't want to press 'pay' until I've exhausted all options. 

Edit to add other products I use containing ceramides:
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor - Wheat germ & hemp oils
Shescentit Avocado Conditioner - Grape seed oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm definitely in! 
These are for sealing, rinses, HOTs, and adding to DCs. 
I'll be using:

Hemp seed
Rice bran
Wheat germ
SD Nourish
HTN Growth Oil


Products that contain ceramides:

Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade
SD Aaliyah's blessing
Saravun Castor hair cream
Redken Anti Snap
Redken CAT
Shi Naturals creamy leave in

That's all I can think of right now. I'll be using them at every wash in one way or another. I'll be sealing with them just about every day. My hair did really well last year with ceramides!!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Mische that seems pretty good, vitacost.com has good prices, but not as cheap they have Nutiva hemp oil 8oz for 6.27 with 4.99 standard shipping.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 7, 2012)

I would like to join!

Planning on using * soybean *oil.
DAILY to seal

Will also do a HOT 1x a month with soybean oil.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 7, 2012)

halee_J said:


> I am yet to come across any information regarding percentages of actual ceramides.




About percentages.. I found this online::


I was googling ceramides online and I ran across a link to a thread on The Long Hair Community Forum. It shows which oils are high in ceramides, and how much of a percentage of ceramide content they have. 

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppyseed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32% [17]
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%
Coconut oil 2%

Some of the things listed aren't oils, but it's still good to know that egg yolk contains ceramides, especially for those of us using the egg treatment.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not going to join this challenge because I know I wouldn't "check in" regularly but I began using ceramides regularly last year and it literally changed the life of my hair.  Its so much smoother and accepts protein EXTREMELY well.  Lastly, its helped preserve my ends better, which is the reason I started using hemp oil in the first place!  The information in the various ceramide challenge threads over the years was invaluable to me getting started on my quest to understanding the science behind ceramides.

Since it has been such a help for me, I wanted to add to the list a couple of newer products that contain ceramides that are staples in my regimen now:

Kerapro shampoo for dry to very dry hair
Kerapro Intense Treatment for dry to very dry hair (deep conditioner)
Kerapro Anti-Frizz Elixir
Rapunzel Hair Silk oil

I love all of the above and even posted about Kerapro here on the forum.  Good luck ladies!!! I'll be stalking the thread every now and again!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok here are the products I will be using that contain ceramides.

Claudie's scalp elixir
Claudie's avocado intense conditioner
SSI okra reconstructor
CJ smoothing lotion
Claudie's braid spray
Claudie's garden oil
Oyin's after bath
SSI fortifying mask
Fleurtzy's conditioning hair treatment
CJ deep fix
Claudie's Isha hair cream
Claudie's Tiffani ceramide pomade
Oyin's bsp
My own oil mix ( hemp, sunflower,grapeseed, rice bran, EVOO& EVCO)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 7, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and pre-pooed with my oil mix.

Today I'm going to oil rinse with my mix, DC with SSI okra reconstructor, moisturize with claudie's braid spray and Cj's smoothing lotion andseal with oyin's after bath.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2012)

MY PURE CERAMIDES-

Rice bran
Sesame seed
Walnut oil
Hempseed
Safflower
Pistachio oil
Soybean
Palm oil
Coconut oil
Poppyseed oil
Sunflower oil
Macadamia



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 7, 2012)

DCed last night with AOGPB. I did something I shouldn't have done afterwards. I mixed some WGO & GSO into some cheapie Suave coconut conditioner & used it as a leave it. It seemed to zap the moisture right from my hair. I did my normal moisture routine w/my AV/WGO/CO mix this morning & had on a silk scarf under a wig. My hair still was feeling dry. 

So I'm under my heat cap now DCing w/some AOHR. Hopefully this will turn things around.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

Stalking....No, I think I'm joining, uh no I'm stalking, awww crap, this is so hard. Limme think about it some more....Ooooh but I sooooo love me some ceramides. Darn it!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sealing with sunflower oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

Sealed with my oil blend: castor, walnut, olive, agave, (coconut fragrance).


----------



## brownsuga2484 (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to join.

I will be using wheat germ oil and grape seed oil


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Doing a HOT with sunflower oil.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Doing a HOT with sunflower oil.



Did this last night-this morning my bun looks smoother/shinier than it's ever looked
Mad at myself for ignoring this ceramide challenges so long


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 8, 2012)

Would it lessen the effect to add one of the listed oils to say, Hairveda's Cocasta Shikakai Hair Oil or would it best to use it by itself in a pure form?


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2012)

Did my usual castor/red palm/sunflower rinse with my dc last night.  : )


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Couldn't find Hot Six Oil but I did fing African Pride Olive Miracle is it a good alternative? Here are the ingredients:  *Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Persia Gratissima (Avocado) Oil [contains Vitamins B2, D, A, E, K, and Potassium], Linum Usitassimum (Flax) Seed Oil, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Silk Amino Acids, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Protein, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG-Propyl Silanetriol, Pheny Trimenthicone, CI47000 (D&C Yellow 11), CI 61565 (D&C Green #6), TBHQ, Propylparaben, Parfum (Fragrance), Lanolin Oil, C12-C14 Alkyl Benzoate*


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2012)

sealed ends with sunflower oil.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 8, 2012)

Geminigirl said:


> Couldn't find Hot Six Oil but I did fing African Pride Olive Miracle is it a good alternative? Here are the ingredients:  *Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Persia Gratissima (Avocado) Oil [contains Vitamins B2, D, A, E, K, and Potassium], Linum Usitassimum (Flax) Seed Oil, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Silk Amino Acids, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Protein, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG-Propyl Silanetriol, Pheny Trimenthicone, CI47000 (D&C Yellow 11), CI 61565 (D&C Green #6), TBHQ, Propylparaben, Parfum (Fragrance), Lanolin Oil, C12-C14 Alkyl Benzoate*



Geminigirl this is my back-up to Hot Six oil


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 8, 2012)

chelseatiara thanks for the speedy response. So you still prefer Hot Six? Also do you use to seal? Do you put on scalp? Actually how do you use it?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> About percentages.. I found this online::
> 
> 
> I was googling ceramides online and I ran across a link to a thread on The Long Hair Community Forum. It shows which oils are high in ceramides, and how much of a percentage of ceramide content they have.
> ...



Cool!  Thanks for posting.  This should go on the home page of this thread.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 8, 2012)

Geminigirl said:


> chelseatiara thanks for the speedy response. So you still prefer Hot Six? Also do you use to seal? Do you put on scalp? Actually how do you use it?



Geminigirl I do for the smell and my hair prefers it. I use it for hot oil treatments and oil rinses and the olive oil miracle is my back up for those things. I seal now with castor oil and put that on my scalp.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in! I went to Whole Foods and picked up some more grapeseed oil (works well but I think it might be too light) and sunflower oil.

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
Grapeseed! And sunflower now that I have it. Will also use WGO and hemp when I'm not going anywhere.

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
To seal and pre-poo. Also in my scalp massage mix.

*How often will you be using them?*
Every day when I seal. Maybe every other day in my scalp massage mix (before cowashing). Once a week when I pre-poo.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sealing with hemp oil


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 9, 2012)

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
I am using an avacado mixture, sesame oil seems to work the best but I cannot do the smell.  So I will  be switching between the two.
How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
I have been using my oil for sealing
How often will you be using them?
Everyday on my ends and scalp.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 9, 2012)

Added hemp oil to last nights DC


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Jan 9, 2012)

So last night I wanted to clarify, but didn't have my ORS.  So I used my Hemp moisturizing shampoo, and used my oil mixture.  I have not rinsed the oil yet, just been chilling with a plastic bag on my head.  I will rinse then use WEN.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 100 yrs late to the party but, count me in, please!

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? *Wheat germ oil, Crece Pelo Leave-In, Silicon Mix Conditioner, Silicon Mix Bambu Leave-in*

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc). *I add wheatgerm oil to my DC and to seal.  The rest is self explanatory.*
How often will you be using them? *Daily*

This reminds me. I'm out of wheat germ oil.  Gotta re-up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied hair dew and sealed with hemp oil.


----------



## Lita (Jan 10, 2012)

Washed & Dc,Sealed with Rice bran oil....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 10, 2012)

OK ladies, I need some help. I realized I'm having breakage due to too much protein. So, I need to figure out which oils I can use while I up my moisture. I know I need to take out Avocado, Wheat Germ & Hemp Oil (that one is going to hurt). What oils should I use in the meantime that won't overload me more with protein? TIA


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 10, 2012)

Applied soybean oil to the length of my hair this morning.
Thinking about doing a HOT w/ oils tonight


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> OK ladies, I need some help. I realized I'm having breakage due to too much protein. So, I need to figure out which oils I can use while I up my moisture. I know I need to take out Avocado, Wheat Germ & Hemp Oil (that one is going to hurt). What oils should I use in the meantime that won't overload me more with protein? TIA


 
I like soybean oil.
Off topic:: Tiki your texlaxed hair looks great!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 10, 2012)

yaya24 Thanks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Moisturized with claudie's braid spray & hair dew and sealed with cocasta oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied claudie's quinoa coffee cream and sealed with oyin's BSP.


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2012)

Moisturized latte milk,kbn butter & sealed with Walnut Oil...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll be washing later tonight and I plan to add my ceramide mix in there somewhere. A mix of hemp, rice bran, jbco, and amla.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 11, 2012)

I CWed w/AOHR this morning. Then I moisturized with my AV/WGO/CO pudding mix. I put a silk scarf on & then a headwrap on top of that. When I got home this afternoon & took the scarf/wrap off, my hair felt like silk. 

I'm excited to learn what my hair likes & am glad that it doesn't have to be all complicated.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if Sunflower or Safflower oils are protein rich? I did a HOT last night with both mixed with castor oil and my hair feels like hay


----------



## xcuzememiss (Jan 12, 2012)

Joininng. I noticed that my hair was doing really well with WGO.. I used to use it before as a pre-poo.. but now according to the OP, it acts like a glue.. so i guess I'll use it as a dc.. Possibly a sealant!!! Just the pure oil mixed into my DC


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 12, 2012)

Under my heatcap right now - did a DC on dry hair w/AOHR mixed w/JBCO. Will rinse it out & moisturize & hide under a silk scarf since I'm not going anywhere today.


----------



## camilla (Jan 12, 2012)

PLEASE add me i use my wheat germ oil as a sealant when i am in protective styles i also add to my relaxer when i will purchase grape seed oil so since it has a higher percentage of ceramides
also added to my weekly pre poo

conditioners
sallys knock of kerestase
ao conditioners


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2012)

halee_J, can I be a distant relative to this thread that shows up to the family reunion every blue moon? I use ceramides often within my regi...as a detangling agent before shampooing (wheat germ oil),  oil rinse (wheat germ oil) or a sealant (hemp seed oil). I'll lurk and post from time to time.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> OK ladies, I need some help. I realized I'm having breakage due to too much protein. So, I need to figure out which oils I can use while I up my moisture. I know I need to take out Avocado, Wheat Germ & Hemp Oil (that one is going to hurt). What oils should I use in the meantime that won't overload me more with protein? TIA



Ms. Tiki, I don't know enough about oils scientifically to comment on their protein behaviors. Although my hair is protein sensitive, I have had excellent results with the three oils you mention - avocado, wheat germ and hemp. Do you feel these oils are further tipping your hair on the protein side?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 13, 2012)

@divachyk My hair loves hemp but from what I've read online it is "supposed" to be high in protein content. From what I read about wheat germ if you are sensitive to wheat protein you shouldn't use it. So for the hemp and wheat germ, I'm afraid to take the chance of using them for right now until I get things balanced. However, I know for a fact my hair acts a fool with anything avocado.When I've used avocado too much I've gone through true protein overload. I bought it specifically for it's protein content. I thought that would great way to add protein when needed. 

I just can't find any info on the oils I used today. I did manage to get my hair to soften back up without too much trouble. I put some Amla and Mustard oil on my hair and it was heaven. I now have my new fav combo outside of hemp.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am still using my hempseed oil faithfully.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Ms. Tiki, I'm sorry that I'm no help in this department. My hair likes wheat protein so perhaps that's why I don't have any issues.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 13, 2012)

Just took my hair down to wear a braidout today. I used some of the Kinky Curly Knot Today with some rice bran and coconut oils. My hair is so soft and shinny! I'm having an awesome hair day!


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm tardy to the party 



Geminigirl said:


> Couldn't find Hot Six Oil but I did find African Pride Olive Miracle is it a good alternative?



From the ingredients you posted it looks like it has a few more chemicals in it but if its working for you, I say keep it up. I've never used this oil. Sorry I couldn't be a bigger help.



Ms. Tiki said:


> OK ladies, I need some help. I realized I'm  having breakage due to too much protein. So, I need to figure out which  oils I can use while I up my moisture. I know I need to take out  Avocado, Wheat Germ & Hemp Oil (that one is going to hurt). What  oils should I use in the meantime that won't overload me more with  protein? TIA



Are you sure its the oils causing the protien overload? How often are you putting it in your hair and how? Maybe instead of cutting oils that work good for your hair, maybe you could limit the amount you apply and lower the frequency. Oil helps me to seal in my moisture.


----------



## Mische (Jan 13, 2012)

Just used my hempseed oil for the first time as a prepoo. I like! My shed hairs just slid on out and it left my new growth very soft. The smell isn't as off putting as I imaged it being, but I probably won't seal with it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 13, 2012)

Spraying hair with aloe vera juice & sunflower oil mix.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 13, 2012)

Did the LOC method with grapeseed oil today. Also did it yesterday and used it to help with detangling


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 13, 2012)

Doing a pre-poo with Grapeseed Oil for 30 mins without heat and 15 with heat.


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

Washed with KBB & Dc with Marie Dean (Coconut Vanilla dc).Marie Dean (Mango con/detangle leave-in)....Used Marie Dean (Amla Hair Cream) to moisturize...Sealed with Sunflower oil...

*Hair feels wonderful,very soft & detangled with great moisture...

*KBB con poo-Coconut oil
*Marie Dean (Amla Hair Cream)-Rice bran & Wheatgerm oil
*Marie Dean (Coconut Vanilla Dc)-Coconut oil,Sunflower oil & Olive oil....
*Marie Dean (Mango con detangle/leave-in)-Kukui nut oil


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and applied my mix on the length of my hair for an overnight HOT/prepoo


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 14, 2012)

I cleansed my scalp w/diluted ACV then did a mud wash w/my own clay mix. Now I'm about to go under my heat cap w/a yogurt/WGO/GSO/JBCO DC. Once I rinse I will moisturize w/my WGO/AV/CO pudding.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 14, 2012)

LimitedEdition It is a combo of all things protein, oils and products. I leaving them out for a bit to use products that will get my moisture levels back up to balance things out. Lord knows I'm tempted to leave my beloved hemp in the mix. I love that stuff


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 14, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my mix, DC'd with CR conditioning mask ( contains hemp oil) and M&S with claudie's braid spray, leave in and cocasta oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 15, 2012)

Misted with water and M&S with claudie's Isha cream and Iman butter


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 16, 2012)

Did some celie twists/braids on stretched out hair last night.

I used  rusk sensory moist conditioner to do my twists.
Once done I sealed w/ JBCO&Crisco oil blend.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 16, 2012)

I am doing a "lazy" pre-poo (wearing this for hours, with a plastic bag, as I lounge on the couch) with cutenss ceramide cocoction. I will rinsed and DC with my WEN 613. I love ceramides as a pre-poo, then my castor/argan oil as my mositurizer post wash.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 16, 2012)

Need to step up my ceramide usage and back in the game.  Used Claudie's Tiffani Pomade yesterday, and was wonderful.  Just applied an oil blend containing wheat germ oil, and it felt amazing going on!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 16, 2012)

Last night I used my walnut, olive, coconut, castor, agave, vanilla fragrance mix.  

Sent from my ADR6350 using ADR6350


----------



## kupenda (Jan 16, 2012)

Still using grapeseed oil for the LOC method nightly 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Jan 16, 2012)

Just did a tea rinse and put grapeseed oil on my hair. Covered that in my DC


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 16, 2012)

Moisturized, then sealed with a mix that has some hemp and walnut.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 16, 2012)

I am dying for some red palm, walnut, pumpkin seed oil and some raw honey from wholefoods. I need to find some change like yesterday to buy a few things.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and M&S with hair dew and Tiffani pomade.

Today I DC'd with Fluertzy's conditioning treatment and M&S with CJ smoothing lotion and cocasta oil


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

Pre poo with vera oil,Dc with Amaka Creations (Burdock & Brahmi) mask Dc 1hr,Amaka Creations (Coconut & Honey) milk as a rinse,Kyras (mango) cream leave-in,Marie Dean (Honey & Soy) on ends & Sealed with Rice bran oil....

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*All products above contain Ceramides....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Prepooing at the moment using *WGO/Safflower* oil mixture. I will be back hard now cause I will be out of my weave for a while.....


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been using sunflower oil instead of grapeseed oil for the past week. My hair is softer with sunflower oil (I think it's sealing the moisture in better). I'm going to keep using it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just sealed my hair with WGO/Safflower....GN ladies, see you in the a.m.!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sealed with Nourish Oil last night


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 18, 2012)

I realised for the longest that I don't have to seal as much with shea butter like I used to. Must be the ceramides.


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 18, 2012)

I sealed with Sunflower oil and I like it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 18, 2012)

sealed with wgo and vatika oil over a water and acv spritz


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 18, 2012)

Haven't checked-in in forever. My hair has been in TST for 6 days; tonight I'm gonna apply a little Hair Dew for moisture and seal w/ safflower oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 18, 2012)

I am using variety of products and oils that contain ceramides: joico k-pak reconstructor conditioner and Crisco; coconut, sesame, olive, palm, sunflower and soybean oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Steamed with an aloe vera juice and Enso Marshmallow & Moss serum.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 19, 2012)

Oil rinsed with grapeseed oil last night


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and M&S with moisturizing ends insurance and bsp.

Tonight I misted with water and M&S with quinoa and coffee cream and Tifanni pomade.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2012)

I added a bit of Nourish oil to my DC.

Also put some Claudies Iman butter on my scalp.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2012)

Used WGO/Safflower oil today and yesterday....


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 20, 2012)

Not quite sure grapeseed oil contains ceramides but anyway...i'm pre-pooing with it over night b4 doing the soda/conditioner thing tomorrow.

Eta: been doing the LOC method w grapeseed oil and CW hair healer for about a week and i love it. 

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sealed up with a little Nourish oil.

I'll be washing again on Sunday morning and plan to do a HOT with a ceramide mix.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 20, 2012)

Did overnight pre-poo with EVCO on Scalp, JBCO on Edges and Nape and Grapeseed oil on the length of Hair.


----------



## Embyra (Jan 20, 2012)

UMMMM ok so i know this product OLÉO-RELAX SLIM CREAMcontains ceramides but does anyone know the full ingredients list?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and applied my mix on the length of my hair for an overnight HOT/prepoo.


----------



## Victorian (Jan 21, 2012)

Joining in...It's been a looooong time since I joined a challenge.  I've already been using ceramides, but want to do so more intentionally and maybe try some of the oils.

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
Current stash:
Skala Ceramide G3 line (shampoo, mask, leave-in)
AO GPB conditioner
AO Rosa Mosqueta conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx PM Repair Strengthener
L'Oreal Everstrong Overnight Repair Treatment

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
*All of the above--I've got a product in every category that has ceramides.  Any of the conditioners can be used as pre-poo or DC, so it will vary.  Fekkai PM treatment is an overnight pre-poo, and the L'Oreal overnight treatment is actually my moisturizer.  I'd like to try out a ceramide-rich oil for sealing my moisturizer. I'm not sure which one yet.

*How often will you be using them?
*Weekly for wash day products, daily for moisturizing/sealing.


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

Washed/Dc..after,Sealed my hair with rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2012)

Is Safflower Oil *light *like grape seed  oil or *heavy* like castor oil?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 21, 2012)

Using wheat germ oil in my DC right now.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I forgot to officially join this challenge.  I stay using ceramide oils for every purpose; HOTs, steaming, DCing, and sealing.  I use grapseed, wheat germ, sunflower and almond.  

halee_J I see you are trying to squash that fake list that is floating around.  Its been causing confusion for a long time.  In the original ceramide thread (2010 I think?)  it was exposed as being an incorrect list and then a challenge member found a research paper on ceramides and oils.  Turns out the oil with the actual highest amount was almond.  I think she gave a true list with percentages.  Hope that helps.  When I'm back on my laptop I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Spraying my hair with an aloe vera juice and  Enso Marshmallow & Moss serum mix.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 21, 2012)

NappyNelle to me it's light like grapeseed if not just a tad heavier but nowhere near castor oil.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 21, 2012)

OK ladies, I went out on a date tonight and ended up with a jar of red palm oil. This is my kind of first date. He white & Vietnamese and he is in love with my hair. This could be promising if I could get him to stop trying to touch it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 21, 2012)

I put some Nourish oil on my length earlier.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2012)

Ms. Tiki Thanks for the safflower info and LOL @ your date giving you red palm oil. He's a product pusha. LOL


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 21, 2012)

NappyNelle Your welcome. I told him about my hair obsession and my luv of MAC make-up. He asked a few questions but I never expected a hair gift. She is grateful and wants to keep him of course. They were doing a little flirting


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Steamed with a mix of aloe vera juice and Enso Marshmallow & Moss serum mix.


----------



## Duff (Jan 22, 2012)

moisturized with water and sealed ends with sunflower oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Steamed with hempseed oil mixed with castor today. yummy!


----------



## Victorian (Jan 22, 2012)

Today's a Skala day.  I have the G3 mask soaking into my hair as a prepoo.  Going to use the G3 shampoo, Lissative conditioner, and G3 leave-in today.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 22, 2012)

@halee_J  hope this helps.
Information courtesy of @lilikoi from the 2010 Ceramides Challenge (post # 734).  We need to squash that erroneous list for good.  I'm guilty of forgetting this info because I fell in love with grapeseed oil.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=462088&highlight=almond&page=19



> ALERT! This is really erroneous information!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by beautyaddict1913 View Post
> ...



The article she refers to has been archived on the target website.  So I've provided a more current link.  Just so you can confirm that the list given is not for ceramides.  http://www.news-medical.net/health/Oils-Rich-in-Linoleic-Acid.aspx


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 22, 2012)

Just did some Googling and poking around and found this study on the FDA website on Wheat Germ Oil.   http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/95s0316/95s-0316-rpt0275-04-Udell-vol211.pdf

Some highlights...

"....and wheat germ oil generally contains 6% glycolipids, which contains ceramides. i4"

"Two popular sources are brown rice and wheat germ extracts. These are the two common sources of commercially available Ceramide for dietary supplement and cosmetic applications. 16"

"We note that one of the many respected brands of wheat germ oil that has been on the market in the U.S. for many years, Solgar Wheat Germ Oil in soft gels contains 1140 mg of wheat germ oil. Given that several sphingolipids make up 6% of wheat germ oil, we calculate that this serving size of wheat germ oil, 1140 mg, would contain 68.4 mg of ceramides."

I didn't read the whole thing.  I just read enough to validate, for me at least, that wheat germ oil has ceramides.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 22, 2012)

Another paper from the FDA.  http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/do...0-24-Oryza-Oil-Fat-Chemical-Co-LTD-vol175.pdf

"3) Ceramide contents
A) Rice Blanc : 0.3mg/kg
B) Wheat : O.3 mg/kg
C) Konjac : 2.7mg/kg"

Its really referencing ingesting these oils, but I thought it was helpful for verifying ceramide content.


----------



## lilikoi (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for reposting this. I was reluctant to do it myself and risk being considered a pedantic nerd (which I can be sometimes)


----------



## lilikoi (Jan 22, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> "... Given that several sphingolipids make up 6% of wheat germ oil, we calculate that this serving size of wheat germ oil, 1140 mg, would contain 68.4 mg of ceramides."



According to those numbers WGO contains about 6% ceramides!!
Off to verify this!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Spraying hair with Claudie's Braid spray (wgo), oiling with Enso Marshmallow & Moss serum (rice bran oil & sunflower extract), and moisturizing with Shea Moisture's Yucca & Aloe Milk (wgo).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2012)

Used WGO/Safflower oil tonight and threw a baggy on top..... Good night ladies!


----------



## RayRayFurious (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope it's not too late for me to join! 

I need to do more research on if grapeseed is actually a ceramide, because I've read conflicting reports, but that's my staple oil that I use 1-2x a week. I'll also be using ORS Hair Mayo (new formula) every couple of weeks.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 23, 2012)

RayRayFurious said:


> I hope it's not too late for me to join!
> 
> I need to do more research on if grapeseed is actually a ceramide, because I've read conflicting reports, but that's my staple oil that I use 1-2x a week. I'll also be using ORS Hair Mayo (new formula) every couple of weeks.



I'm in love with grapeseed oil for my hair and skin. It's light enough for daily use and i absolutely love that it has such a light virtually non-existent  scent. I used to love wgo and evco for pre-poos but both of those smell so bad i was spending my washdays trying not to gag. A lot of people love evco smell...i can barely stand it!

I'd love to know what you find out, but regardless i'll keep using it because it's making me sooo happy!

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 23, 2012)

I moisturized then sealed with SD Nourish Oil.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 23, 2012)

Hot 6 oil is still my go to.


----------



## Embyra (Jan 24, 2012)

My wheatgerm oil is here  the last time i used it i wasnt fully natural but still had great results so now i can really put this to test


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 25, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with Taliah Waajid Leave-in and sealed with Grapeseed oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just put on some Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade, all over my head getting ready for my wash later on.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2012)

Steamed with aloe vera juice & Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum mix.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 26, 2012)

Applied soybean and castor mix this morning


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Steamed with aloe vera juice & Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum mix.



Shay72 I miss Enso,can't find it anywhere..I have one bottle of it left...Holding on to it too...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just used some Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade. I love this stuff. It looks like a pomade but feels like a barely-solidified oil. Nice and light.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lita
That's all I have left in that mix. I miss them too. No more Enso products left.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope there's no such thing as too much oil.  I got grapeseed in my prepoo, conditioner and leave in.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 29, 2012)

Lita said:


> @Shay72 I miss Enso,can't find it anywhere..I have one bottle of it left...Holding on to it too...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



There's a website, you can't order from there?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 29, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hope there's no such thing as too much oil.  I got grapeseed in my prepoo, conditioner and leave in.




Me too!  I LOVE grapeseed!  I can't keep my hands out of my hair because its so soft.


----------



## Victorian (Jan 29, 2012)

Pre-pooing now with AO Rosa Mosqueta conditioner on dry hair.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 29, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Me too! I LOVE grapeseed! I can't keep my hands out of my hair because its so soft.


 
LaidBak I'm staying on grapeseed if it makes hair that looks like yours


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd like to join. I saw the progress you had from using ceramides Halee_J so I'll definitely give it a go.

I'll be using sunflower oil as a pre-poo every week. I'll try it for setting my braidouts as well and see how it goes. I use vatika oil now for those and that really works well.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 30, 2012)

Still using sunflower oil instead of grapeseed. I think I've retained a good amount of length this month, and my hair is less dry than it was when I used grapeseed exclusively to seal.

I'm wondering what I should do with that grapeseed oil I bought a few weeks ago. Maybe I'll eat it  (I bought it in the cooking oil aisle)!


----------



## Dominga11 (Jan 30, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Me too! I LOVE grapeseed! I can't keep my hands out of my hair because its so soft.


 
Hello All, I am in!  I'm new to this forum and I am so inspired by you all.  May I ask where you buy your grapeseed oil, and what kind do you buy? Also, do you only apply it to your ends?


----------



## Dominga11 (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone had a problem with shedding? I only seem to have this problem once my hair enters the SL realm. My hair has always shed long strains, so I don't think that it's a breakage issue (I may be wrong). So, I usually grow to SL and then I get so frustrated with the shedding that I cut it to NL or shorter. I take Vitamin E, Niacin, and Biotin on a somewhat regular basis and I am trying to drink a gallon of water each day this year. I tried using odorless garlic but my body didn't like it at all. 


I just had my second child and my hair grew like crazy during that time with almost no shedding, so now that I am back to the shedding issue, I am wondering if it's a combination of hormones, and hair care at longer length. Any thoughts????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and sealed with SSI mango butter cream which contains hemp & wheat germ oils.


----------



## Duff (Jan 31, 2012)

deep conditioned with HSR for 24 hours and massaged scalp.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sealed with my JBCO/soybean mix last night.

I used it over Oyin Dew and Oyin Burnt sugar pomade


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

M&S with claudie's braid spray, hair dew and cocasta oil.


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

Tuesday Moisturize my hair with Pure (hair milk),Donna Marie (super butter cream) & sealed with Rice bran..Applied hairtrigger on my entire scalp & rosemary Pomade on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Duff (Feb 1, 2012)

tonight, moisturized with giovanni and sealed with sunflower oil.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 1, 2012)

Ghe'd last night....just spritzed with water mixture that now has a few drops of lavender essential oil. Again, had enough oils from the morning of. Ready to go IN for February 2012.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 1, 2012)

Used WGO/Safflower last night.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and applied HTN moisturizing lotion.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 1, 2012)

Used WGO/Safflower oil tonight after moisturizing with HE LTR.......


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 2, 2012)

cw'd tonight and sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 2, 2012)

doing overnight pre-poo using grapeseed oil with a few drops of rosemary essential oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 2, 2012)

I did a HOT the other day with grapeseed oil

Just used some Saravun Broccoli Hair cream, which has rice bran oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 3, 2012)

I finally purchased Hemp Seed Oil. I'll be using it as a pre-poo. I hope my hair likes it!


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2012)

Friday-dampen my hair with warm water,Bear Fruits (desert cream) moisturized,Marie Dean (Whipped Raspberry Mango) on length & Sealed with RICE BRAN...HairTrigger oil on my scalp..rosemary pomade on edges....

*Loving Rice bran...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Victorian (Feb 3, 2012)

Fekkai Protein RX PM Repair Treatment is working its magic on my tresses under my head scarf as I type...


----------



## miss cosmic (Feb 4, 2012)

washed my hair yesterday (friday), oil rinsed with grapeseed oil, conditioned, plaited and sealed with grapeseed oil. i've found that my hair does not like oil when it's wet so i wait for it to dry a little before applying a tiny bit of oil. my hair doesn't really like oil as a last step...works better for me when i pre-poo or oil rinse.

has anybody ever heard of this mix as a growth aid: bay rum, bergamot and placenta? it's apparently very popular where i am and is recommended to cancer patients. anyone heard of this?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 4, 2012)

Baggied overnight with a wheat germ oil based oil mix in my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Last night I did an overnight HOT/prepoo with my mix.
Today after I rinse out my DC I'll M&S with DB's leave in and hemp oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2012)

I did a protein DC with SSI Okra Reconstructor(which has ceramides) and I'm about to seal with hempseed+castor oil.


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 4, 2012)

Moisturized today using Taliah waaijid Protective Mist Bodifier (wheat Germ 2nd ingredient) and sealed with EVCO.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 4, 2012)

Used Claudie's Braid Spray and SM Aloe & Yucca Hair Milk.Both contain wheatgerm oil.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Feb 5, 2012)

I got a hair cut a few days ago. I back at BSL but very happy with the health and bounce of my hair. Still on the Hot 6/Castor oil wagon and rocking pin curls.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2012)

Every wash day I use wheat germ oil before dry detangling. I use hemp periodically throughout the week. My hair does well with wheat germ and hemp.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 5, 2012)

Added hemp oil to my aloe and rosemary spritz. Used it yesterday. Then added more hemp oil today and covered with a baggy to help with softening the new growth. Also added hemp oil to today's DCer

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I finally purchased Hemp Seed Oil. I'll be using it as a pre-poo. I hope my hair likes it!




OMG... Hemp Seed Oil is my new baby daddy. 

My hair was in a twist/braid out and felt soft, but was clearly dry. (I had set the twist out with Qhemet ATHB and HBTG on damp hair several days prior.) Then I added hemp oil in sections, massaged my scalp a bit, and my hair was instantly super duper uber soft and felt moist, but not greasy. I know oil does not add water to hair but  the difference was marked.

Thanks to tiffers, IDareT'sHair, bajandoc86, halee_J and Lita for helping me choose a new oil to add to my stash. I wonder if HSO can replace my use of grape seed? Will I need castor oil anymore? Oh, the 'problems' of a hair addict.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 6, 2012)

NappyNelle SEE!!!!  Isn't it absolutely ?? Lol. We gots us a new convert...


----------



## halee_J (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, hempseed oil is just  glad you're loving it like we do NappyNelle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2012)

NappyNelle

Yes, HSO is definitely the Business.  It gives amazing shine.  It's Bling-a-licious.

And it just keeps getting better & better with HSO.

As you continue to use it, you'll see a cumulative effect of all it's goodness.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 6, 2012)

I couldn't give up my fav oils. I know I'm supposed to cut back on certain oils and protein. So, I cut other product with protein and kept my fav oil.Yesterday, I added avocado oil, wheatgerm oil, and EVOO to my prepoo. Then I add my absolute fav, hemp oil, and EVOO to my DC. I meant to add macadamia oil but I was too lazy to go get it out of my container. 

I think I will do a HOT with my red palm and macadamia. I luv sealing with red palm. Wonder if a red palm and castor mix will work well. RP works well to hold down my edges when used with a scarf.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 6, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> OMG... Hemp Seed Oil is my new baby daddy.
> 
> My hair was in a twist/braid out and felt soft, but was clearly dry. (I had set the twist out with Qhemet ATHB and HBTG on damp hair several days prior.) Then I added hemp oil in sections, massaged my scalp a bit, and my hair was instantly super duper uber soft and felt moist, but not greasy. I know oil does not add water to hair but  the difference was marked.
> 
> Thanks to @tiffers, @IDareT'sHair, @bajandoc86, @halee_J and @Lita for helping me choose a new oil to add to my stash. I wonder if HSO can replace my use of grape seed? Will I need castor oil anymore? Oh, the 'problems' of a hair addict.



Where did you get your hemp oil from?


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

Dampen my hair with water applied Hairtage macadamia/lavender on length,Sealed With RICE BRAN Oil & applied Hairitage cooling down cream on scalp...Rosemary Pomade on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

NappyNelle Welcome to the ceramide side 

 the bling from the oils are amazing...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 6, 2012)

been sealing with Wheat germ oil. Amazing!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm trying to think of a good mix to put in my oil mister to use when my hair is flat ironed. Something moisturizing (oil only) that won't weigh my hair down. I figure the base will be coconut oil. 

*Any suggestions?*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and applied Isha moisturizer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 6, 2012)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Where did you get your hemp oil from?



NowIAmNappy  Hey boo!!! I got Nutiva Hemp Seed Oil from Amazon... huge bottle $11

Ms. Tiki- Coconut + grape seed maybe? Really light oils for your straightened hair?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am doing a Nexxus Emergencee session right now but I will add some WGO/Safflower oil to my DC in a few mins and I will seal with WGO/Coconut/Safflower oil after rinsing out DC.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 7, 2012)

Ms. Tiki what about hempseed? I've used it after flat ironing, you only need a teeny tiny bit.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 7, 2012)

Used WGO/Coconut/Safflower oil this morning and will be using WGO/Safflower tonight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 7, 2012)

M&S with claudie's LI and hemp oil


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies for you suggestions. I love hemp but I thought it would be to heavy. Now you have me rethinking how much to use. I'm putting it in my mister so I have to have 1/3 C oil total


----------



## miss cosmic (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm going to pre-poo with wheatgerm oil, oil rinse with grapeseed oil.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lita... excuse me, where did you find rosemary pomade? Thanks!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 7, 2012)

My hair is still incredibly soft... the only difference in my regimen has been adding the hemp seed oil. My hair is loose but pinned up in this cold weather, and usually, I need to spritz and seal to combat dryness from the wind. Well today, I didn't need _anything_  and my hair feels like a baby's! It's very fluffy, defined, and non-greasy; I haven't added anything to my hair since Sunday's steaming session. Yep, castor oil has officially been replaced.


----------



## miss cosmic (Feb 8, 2012)

i am so thrilled with my hair right now. i've been trying to find a routine that will give me hair that feels soft after washing as my hair usually feels rough to the touch when wet. apple cider rinses have not helped with this issue at all. 
 today i applied wheatgerm oil and let that sit for two hours. i was going to leave it for just an hour but i got busy doing something.
[the wheatgerm oil i used is a brand i've never used before. it says 100% pure wheatgerm oil, but it had very little of that disgusting wheatgerm smell. it says vacuum-extracted on the bottle].

i then applied l'oreal elvive total repair restoring mask  [it has hydrolyzed wheat protein and 'pro-keratin' and 'ceramides'] on top of the wheatgerm and let that sit for about an hour and a half. 
then i jumped in the shower and poured grapeseed oil over each section, then rinsed each section under the shower. 
my hair was sooooo soft, it was unbelievable. if it's closed cuticles that make hair feel soft/smooth when wet, then my cuticles were closed tighter than...a really tightly closed thing. 
it was amazing. 

i want to wash my hair again just so i can marvel at hour smooth and soft it feels!


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2012)

felic1 said:


> Lita... excuse me, where did you find rosemary pomade? Thanks!!



felic1 Hi,The Rosemary pomade I use can be purchased at the pomade shop on etsy..It comes with & with-out sulfur....

*Keep me posted...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 8, 2012)

So I have been lurking for while and even ordered some hemp seed oil and butter and it s still in the mail... I think my hair might need these ceramides ... 
My last relaxer was almost 2 years ago and I am no where near other people I see on these forum growth wise. I did got it cut ( about 3 inches trimmed away) in December before I left for vacation but still... I think I have porosity and thus breakage issues... Hope this will help me reach my APL goal for this year... 
HHJ to all


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 8, 2012)

Rice bran oil is great for conditioning pressed hair. I have been coating my ends with it since my trim and I like that it keeps them from tangling.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2012)

Previously, I was trying to seal with ceramides but didn't see a true benefit, that is until I incorporated it on wash day. I'm still using wheat germ as a pre-wash detangling agent on dry hair. I'm also using it for oil rinsing. 

Once I'm finished with my wheat germ (about 1/4 bottle left), I'll rotate in my hemp and use it in the same manner. My hair has experienced significant improvement since incorporating ceramides each wash day. I'm seeing less and less breakage - knock on wood. ETA: And, my post-wash hair detangles and combs so much easier.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 8, 2012)

I need to get back on this train.  Been so lazy

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lita.... Thanks a lot. I have been in etsy looking. I want to see what is in the Hairitage hydrations vd set!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 9, 2012)

Just sealed my length with Hemp oil. I am wearing a braid out for work tomorrow. I wish hemp seed smelled a little better... but my Oyin masks it pretty well.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 10, 2012)

Last night I did a cermacide packed HOT: sunflower, safflower, hemp, homemade amla, brahmi, maka oil, and red palm oil. I sat under the steamer with my oil mix for about 20 mins. I CO washed before class tonight and my hair is super soft and happy.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh nice divachyk, I'm glad you like it as a pre-poo. Does the scent bother you at all? I hope you like the hemp oil too.


----------



## mamaore (Feb 10, 2012)

I unofficially joined last week. I'm using Manitoba Harvest Hempseed oil.

So far I have added, 1 Tbsp of HSO with my DC's  and my leave in spray and I have been taking 2 Tbsps twice a day. ( I need omega supplements and I hate fish oil)

I can already see improvements in my skin and hair shine. I'm not yet sure its doing anything for moisture though.


----------



## grownupnai (Feb 10, 2012)

Ohh I want in!

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*

Currently sunflower oil 

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)

after I was to seal hair, and then nightly  between washes. Next week I'll buy grape seed oil.

How often will you be using them? Daily


----------



## divachyk (Feb 10, 2012)

halee_J said:


> Oh nice @divachyk, I'm glad you like it as a pre-poo. Does the scent bother you at all? I hope you like the hemp oil too.


halee_J, no the scent is not bothersome. Guess I'm use to it now. It's not a lasting scent either.


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 13, 2012)

Pre-poo for 30 mins with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 13, 2012)

felic1 said:


> Lita.... Thanks a lot. I have been in etsy looking. I want to see what is in the *Hairitage hydrations vd set*!!



HH will have a VD gift set? Let me go see...

I'm going to pull out my mix of hemp seed, rice bran, amla, brahmi, and garlic and soak my hair before washing in the morning.


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

Just rubbed Hairtage cooling down cream on scalp,applied Hairitage Macadamia butter on length & Sealed with Rice Bran oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with Nourish oil this morning.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing an o/n pre-poo with AVJ and Hemp oil.


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey y'all... looong time lurker showing up...
So I received my order of hemp seed oil yesterday ( valentines gift from me to me...lol) but i also ordered hemp seed butter with it, and i was quite surprised to the look of it and that cannot be used in hair, anyway not to seal... now i don t know what to do with it... should I use it in my DCs?


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Hey y'all... looong time lurker showing up...
> So I received my order of hemp seed oil yesterday ( valentines gift from me to me...lol) but i also ordered hemp seed butter with it, and i was quite surprised to the look of it and that cannot be used in hair, anyway not to seal... now i don t know what to do with it... should I use it in my DCs?



Poutchi You can use the hemp-seed butter as a pre poo & add it to your Dc...Your hair will turn out super soft..

Keep us posted...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 15, 2012)

Lita said:


> @Poutchi You can use the hemp-seed butter as a pre poo & add it to your Dc...Your hair will turn out super soft..
> 
> Keep us posted...
> 
> ...


Thanks Lita 
I will... however I think I will only start the butter prepoo and DC when I get my hair out of the micro braids I have know... i don t want to waste it and plus i am not sure i can wash of the green residue that stayed on my hand yesterday when i rubbed it in my palms out of the braids if I do it on braids 
Oh and I sealed with the oil yesterday and then baggyed for the night, this morning there was no trace of oil in my hair... is that normal?


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Thanks Lita
> I will... however I think I will only start the butter prepoo and DC when I get my hair out of the micro braids I have know... i don t want to waste it and plus i am not sure i can wash of the green residue that stayed on my hand yesterday when i rubbed it in my palms out of the braids if I do it on braids
> Oh and I sealed with the oil yesterday and then baggyed for the night, this morning there was no trace of oil in my hair... is that normal?



Poutchi Does your hair feel nice,soft & moisturized? If so,thats good because it means the oil absorbed very well..(Good Sign) you never want residue..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oil rinsed with Nourish oil this morning.


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 16, 2012)

Lita said:


> @Poutchi Does your hair feel nice,soft & moisturized? If so,thats good because it means the oil absorbed very well..(Good Sign) you never want residue..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Hi Lita, 
I cannot really tell since I have micros in... But Let s just hope that is the case then 
Thanks again


----------



## LimitedEdition (Feb 16, 2012)

Im still here!!!  I've been wrapping my hair since I got it cut at the salon. I've been using my lovely Hot 6 oil. Im going to buy wheat germ oil today and add that to the Hot 6 oil. I want to make a 50/50 ratio and see how it turn out. I'm gonig to use a test about first before I do a larger batch. My hair is shiny and very healthy. I'm happy with it health, now focusing on growing back the length.


----------



## leiah (Feb 16, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Oh and I sealed with the oil yesterday and then baggyed for the night, this morning there was no trace of oil in my hair... is that normal?


 
My hair eats up hemp seed oil I can apply it twice a day!  I use a much larger amount of it than I do with any other oil because it never feels greasy.

I've been consistenly using it to seal for a few months now and my hair is always super soft no matter what.

 I bought a lot of products with hemp oil that I am excited to start using


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought Hempseed oil today and i'm so excited to try it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 17, 2012)

WGO/Safflower is what I used today!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 17, 2012)

Been spritzing my hair regularly with a bottle of grapeseed oil and water mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2012)

Steamed with Nourish oil on Wednesday night. Oil rinsed with it this morning. Cowashed with Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner last night.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with diluted coffee and applied my oil mix for an overnight Hot/prepoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just put some Nourish oil on my ends.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2012)

Shay72 said:
			
		

> Steamed with Nourish oil on Wednesday night. Oil rinsed with it this morning. Cowashed with Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner last night.



Shay72 what's wheat germ conditioner (who makes it)?


----------



## Jas123 (Feb 18, 2012)

bought 2 bottles of hemp oil... looking forward to using them...

eta: did my hair last night... applied hso... my hair fricking loves this stuff... and my hair doesn't feel greasy or weighed down... actually it's still "flingable"... went back to WF and bought 2 more bottles while they're still on sale... 
i finally found an oil for just regular use to be applied all over my hair everyday... 
i'm set with my oils now...
evco for DCing
jbco for my ends
hso for everyday use


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2012)

divachyk
Silk Dreams makes it. I only use it as a cowasher. It makes my hair soooooo soft.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 19, 2012)

_I could kick myself _for waiting for so long to try hemp seed oil. It is amazing... and my hair is never greasy or heavy... just super soft, sheeny, and defined.

I'm definitely keeping HSO in my hair regimen. I will probably use HSO to massage my scalp before my wash and deep condition session tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2012)

Re-sealed with Rice bran oil...Moisturized with Claudies isha cream...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did a HOT/steamed with Nourish oil.


----------



## crazytrish75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Ladies! I was wandering thru Walgreen's today to purchase some more ORS replenishing paks and came across an oil that is perfect for this challenge. It is "Africa's best ultimate herbal oil"

list ingredients: soybean oil, parfum, castor oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil, tocopherol, jojoba oil, walnut oil, sesame seed oil, carrot oil,safflower oil, kiwi fruit extract, aloe leaf extract, thyme extract, ginseng root extract, cucumber fruit extract, chamomillia extract, calendula officinalis flower extract, achillea millefolium extract, sage leaf extract, carrageenan extract

and that's it! I'm pre-pooing with it now. I must say, its VERY oily. I got a little heavy handed and it ran down my face and neck, lol! 

Best part is, it was only $2 for a 8oz bottle, so i picked up 3 of them. HHG!!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 19, 2012)

I will seal with wheat germ oil tonight to prep hair for tomorrow's wash


----------



## Jas123 (Feb 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> _*I could kick myself *_*for waiting for so long to try hemp seed oil. It is amazing... and my hair is never greasy or heavy... just super soft, sheeny, and defined.*
> 
> I'm definitely keeping HSO in my hair regimen. I will probably use HSO to massage my scalp before my wash and deep condition session tomorrow.


i could've written this word for word....


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 19, 2012)

Under the steamer with hemp seed oil and AO GPB. Yum!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 19, 2012)

crazytrish75 said:


> "Africa's best ultimate herbal oil"
> 
> list ingredients: soybean oil, parfum, castor oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil, tocopherol, jojoba oil, walnut oil, sesame seed oil, carrot oil,safflower oil, kiwi fruit extract, aloe leaf extract, thyme extract, ginseng root extract, cucumber fruit extract, chamomillia extract, calendula officinalis flower extract, achillea millefolium extract, sage leaf extract, carrageenan extract




+1

I love this for oil rinses or combining with other carrier oils plus herbs/powders to make oil infusions


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just used Safflower/WGO.....I am so ready to use Hemp cause I gotta see what all the hype is about LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 19, 2012)

crazytrish75 said:


> It is "Africa's best ultimate herbal oil"
> 
> list ingredients: soybean oil, parfum, castor oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil, tocopherol, jojoba oil, walnut oil, sesame seed oil, carrot oil,safflower oil, kiwi fruit extract, aloe leaf extract, thyme extract, ginseng root extract, cucumber fruit extract, chamomillia extract, calendula officinalis flower extract, achillea millefolium extract, sage leaf extract, carrageenan extract


 
I actually like this oil but havent used it in a while. If I ever get off straight ceramides I will def.  use it.


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 20, 2012)

I sealed with Hempseed Oil after moisturizing with ORS moisturizing hair lotion and my hair felt amazing. so soft yet not greasy, i think this will be my fav oil from this point on; my hair LOVED it.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse yesterday with Nourish oil. Will do it again this morning.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 21, 2012)

I need to step it up again.  I used SD Nourish to seal this a.m.


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 21, 2012)

Pre-poo overnight with Hemp seed oil, my hair felt extremely soft, it was shiny and detangled; this will now become a staple product.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 21, 2012)

I put the remainder of my HOT (Sunflower, safflower, hemp, homemade amla, brahmi, maka oil, and red palm oil) from the other week and mixed in some Vitamin E and a touch of mustard oil and put it in my oil mister. My hair will be braided for the rest of this month under a lace front


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 21, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> Pre-poo overnight with Hemp seed oil, my hair felt extremely soft, it was shiny and detangled; this will now become a staple product.


 
I just loooove Hempseed oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hemp seed oil & butter, sunflower oil, grapeseed oil,  gleau oil (blend), and nourish oil (blend) are keepers. Still plan to try out walnut oil, kukui nut oil, and safflower oil at some point.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have my hair soaking in Hair Trigger. It has safflower and grapeseed in it.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Have my hair soaking in Hair Trigger. It has safflower and grapeseed in it.



Brownie518 How do you like that product?  Does it have an odor?


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

Rubbed some BF Espresso cream on my edges,applied Claudies Isha cream to moisturize on length & Sealed with a little Rice bran oil..

*Edges feels refreshed & hair is smooth,silky & smells good


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2012)

LaidBak

I just got my Hair Trigger this week. So far, it feels good on my scalp. It doesn't smell. Mine  has a faint vanilla scent. I haven't detected any underlying stank so far.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2012)

I used some Silk Dreams Mocha Bling butter this morning before work. That has Rice bran in there.


----------



## Victorian (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't laugh at me.

So last night I was curious and decided to try putting some of my ceramide eye gel on the ends of my hair.  
They were pretty smooth this morning


----------



## miss cosmic (Feb 22, 2012)

Chicoro's moisture-drenched pre-poo using wheatgerm and coconut oil, followed by an oil-rinse with grapeseed oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll be hemping my twists tomorrow. Gotta get my 'bling' on! lol


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse yesterday morning with Nourish oil. Did a steam/HOT last night with Nourish oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 23, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted and M&S with quinoa and coffee cream and a bit of hemp oil.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!  I'm a long time lurker and I finally decided to pay for the privilege to converse with this beautiful curly community!  I mentally Subscribed to this thread so I've been using Hemp seed oil and Taliah Waajid mist bodifier.   I love this stuff!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 23, 2012)

naturalfinally said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I'm a long time lurker and I finally decided to pay for the privilege to converse with this beautiful curly community!  I mentally Subscribed to this thread so I've been using hemp seed oil and Taliah waajid mist bodyfier  I love this stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 23, 2012)

naturalfinally  Welcome to the board and jumping right into a challenge! 

I spritzed with Oyin's Frank Juice, applied sulfur oil to scalp, then added hemp seed oil to the length of my twists. I have them in loose bantu knots for waves in the morning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sealed with my hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## Victorian (Feb 26, 2012)

Just got some new products w/ceramides from the hair product exchange board--getting ready to try them out today.

*KeraCare Essential Oils for the Hair*
Going to do a hot oil treatment, also will be using it to seal ends.
It has these oils in it: _sunflower, peanut, castor, coconut, sweet almond, olive, jojoba, sesame_

*Kera Care Strengthening Thermal Protector*
For blowdrying. Has Ceramide 3 in it.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2012)

Moisturizing & sealing with Claudie's Braid Spray (wheat germ oil), Nourish oil (wheat germ oil, rice bran oil), and Shea Moisture's Yucca & Aloe Milk (wheat germ oil).


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2012)

I want in. Is it too late to join, pretty please! I already use Mizani Thermasmooth, Aubrey Organics Conditioners, and one or two oils as well.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 27, 2012)

Been consistently using my grapeseed oil for sealing.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse with Nourish oil this morning.


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 27, 2012)

Checkin in 
I steamed my hair on saturday with hempseed oil ... I am still in braids so it s kind of difficult to tell how my hair responded to it... Oh well. 
I moisturized with the Ion detangler and sealed with HSO again, I baggied overnight for 2 consecutive nights so far


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 27, 2012)

Planning on doing a pre-poo with Hemp seed oil for 1 hr b4 cleansing with my cleansing conditioner and then DC Treatment


----------



## miss cosmic (Feb 27, 2012)

loving my new routine: pre-poo with chicoro's moisture-drenched pre-poo (contains wheatgerm oil), apply conditioner, detangle, rinse, oil rinse with grapeseed oil, apply leave-in and plait to dry.
as long as i am consistent with moisturizing between washes my hair stays soft. i now use the LOC method to moisturize.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 27, 2012)

Sprayed my hair this morning with Taliah Waajid's PMB. My hair feels so soft right now, I can't seem to stop touching it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied quinoa and coffee cream and seald ends with tiffani pomade.


----------



## KappaChino (Feb 28, 2012)

Hope it's not too late to join --

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
I love Proclaim Natural 7 Oil and always wanted to try Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla (Pearl Protein) Leave-In

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
Proclaim Oil to seal and adding to DC, Silicon Mix as a leave in

*How often will you be using them?*
Sealing daily and DC and leave in 1x a week on wash day


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 29, 2012)

Planning on purchasing hempseed oil after work today.
I want to start adding it to my pre-cowash mix.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 29, 2012)

I will be on hiatus for a while bc I am in senagalese twist and dont wanna end up with a greasy mess, so I will only be using it on my scalp and its not much to report so see you ladies in a while.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 29, 2012)

I purchased my hempseed oil from wholefoods!

Its sitting in my hair right now with a my afro detangler.
After I finish cleaning up I will cowash it out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 1, 2012)

Added some Nourish oil to my conditioner.


----------



## miss cosmic (Mar 2, 2012)

clarifying my hair then usual routine involving wheatgerm and grapeseed oil.


----------



## Duff (Mar 2, 2012)

Deep conditioning over night with sunflower oil and Motions CPR


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 2, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and seal with Hemp seed oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 2, 2012)

Moisturized with Oyin's Frank Juice, massaged scalp with sulfur oil, then sealed length with hemp seed oil. Currently baggying.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it too late to join? I will be using Hydrathermal Naturals moisturizer and growth oil to moisturize and sea daily or every other dayl. Will get the leave-in after I finish Knot Today. 

Leave in has wheat germ oil
Moisturizer and Oil has sunflower oil and kukui nut oil


----------



## halee_J (Mar 3, 2012)

You're more than welcome to join lusciousladie07 

Ok y'all, I'm shaking things up, I need to restart going hard in the ceramides paint, I'm making a whipped shea butter mix that will have hemp and wheatgerm oils, restarting prepoos with rice bran oil. I'm revisiting CON green (they still make it in Jamaica) which has wheatgrem oil in it...


----------



## divachyk (Mar 4, 2012)

I did a HOT with Enso serum which has rice bran oil


----------



## halee_J (Mar 5, 2012)

Shea butter ceramide oil mix is a hit


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2012)

Misted my hair this morning with Taliah Waajid PMB. This really leaves my hair soft (old formula)


----------



## LimitedEdition (Mar 6, 2012)

I just repurchased Hot 6 oil. Im still going strong. I got a hair cut a month ago because I really needed one. Im VERY happy with my hairs health. Ill keep working on the length.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 7, 2012)

Purchased the 7 oil and have been using it twice daily to seal.  I forgot how much I loved this oil and can't figure out why I stopped using it.  I can already see a difference in the number of hairs that no longer fall in the sink.  Still debating on whether I want to get the silicon mix leave in or try another product/oil from the list.


----------



## solide (Mar 9, 2012)

*Anyone know of a good hemp seed oil product?*

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
Aubrey Organic Conditioner, Biolage CeraRepair, grapeseed oil (in oil mixture)

I*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
prepoo oil mixture, conditioner, heat protectant and sealant

*How often will you be using them?*
Sealing every other day and every wash


----------



## tishsander (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm joining in Part 2. Just ordered Aubrey online and bought some Safflower today. Can't wait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Couldn't post for a few days but I've been massaging with Claudie's elixir and M&S with different ceramide  rich oils


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2012)

Still been spraying my hair with Taliah Waajid PMB and quickly running ut of it so I will need to replenish my stock. I sure hope I find some with the old formula - I hear it's better than the new formula.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 13, 2012)

Still loving hemp seed oil! I mixed a little with gel for a braid out tomorrow.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2012)

Still enjoying my shea butter whipped with ceramide oils. I've been trying to do the low-mani thing via twists and twists outs, so to avoid touching my hair twice I spritz my hair 2x daily with a mix of water, AVJ and a teeny bit of hemp oil.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Mar 14, 2012)

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
African Pride olive miracle growth oil
How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
sealing and pre-poo
How often will you be using them?l
Sealing daily, pre-poo once a week

I wanted to read more articles before entering the challenge


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a nice mix on my hair right now, hemp, JBCO, brahmi, amla, wheat germ, and rice bran. Lettin it sit before I wash later tonight.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2012)

sweetypoo705

Hey lady  welcome aboard!


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 16, 2012)

Still sealing with 7 oil twice daily


----------



## Lita (Mar 16, 2012)

Applied Brahmi pomade on scalp,Dinna Marie butter cream,Java bean towards ends,Sealed with Rice bran....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2012)

I need to get back on top of this because I'm noticing my hair isn't laying down as well as it used to.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok I just mixed up 1/4 cup of hemp seed oil with 1/2 cup of Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier. I emulsified it until it was creamy!  I used it today and my plan is to use it every other day for a month.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 19, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir,misted  and M&S with Kyra's mango butter and a smidge of Avosoya.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still using hempseed oil as my sealant oil daily.

I also just started taking a spoonful daily internally-- not sure if I'll ever get use to ingesting oil, but I've read its good for many things.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse this morning with sunflower oil.


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 20, 2012)

So... I was just checking my hemp seed oil bottle yesterday and i realised it said it s best before september 2010... Does it mean I cannot use it after that date? Does anyone know why this oil has an expiry date?


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 20, 2012)

Poutchi said:
			
		

> So... I was just checking my hemp seed oil bottle yesterday and i realised it said it s best before september 2010... Does it mean I cannot use it after that date? Does anyone know why this oil has an expiry date?



I think the date is more useful if you are cooking with it or ingesting it.  Unless its rancid you should be ok to use it on your scalp. I would refrigerate it though just to be safe. Hth

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 20, 2012)

I been MIA .  Last night I used a little Claudie's Tiffani Pomade on my hair (in kinkies, but concentrated on the hair in the twists, and a little on the scalp, edges, nape).  The hair I can feels is so soft and smooth!

I really need to step up my ceremides again, because I definately notice the difference in my hair.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been using Cerafix leav-in and it really strenghtens FINE hair.  seems like my hair likes it better than protein.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 20, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> I think the date is more useful if you are cooking with it or ingesting it.  Unless its rancid you should be ok to use it on your scalp. I would refrigerate it though just to be safe. Hth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I agree, unless you plan to consume it, its fine. I keep my hemp oil in the fridge as well


----------



## divachyk (Mar 20, 2012)

Been using ceramics. Almost done with wheat germ and will then work on finishing off my hemp oil.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 24, 2012)

Just rinsed out my DC and added my hemp seed oil and TW protective mist bodifier to my hair. I added some trigger oil to my hair and braided it up. I added castor oil to the ends.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 25, 2012)

Added some hemp seed to my prepoo.
Been sealing with Nourish oil


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2012)

Being doing HOTs with sunflower oil 3 times a week. Oil rinses with sunflower oil 2 times a week.


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 25, 2012)

Sealed with Hempseed oil after moisturizing my hair.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 29, 2012)

Still sealing with 7 oil and falling in love with it all over again.  I'm looking forward to taking this challenge to the next level for the upcoming quarter.  Still deciding on adding an additional ceramide to the regimen in addition to sealing.  Will decide and post in the next quarter of the challenge.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 29, 2012)

Y'all, I did my healthy crown and edges massage and braided my hair up, then realized that I forgot to add ANY cermicides to my hair......so I upbraided it added my cermicide mix of hemp and Taliah and braided it back up!  I'm committed!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2012)

Moisturized and then sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 29, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil this morning.


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 30, 2012)

moisturized with its a 10 miracle Leave-in and seal with Hemp seed oil.


----------



## Americka (Mar 30, 2012)

I would like to join for the second part of the challenge.

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? Safflower and Sunflower oils

How will you be using them? HOTs and sealing

How often will you be using them? 4 to 5x a week


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Still massaging 3x a week with Claudie's elixir, doing HOTs with my ceramide mix and M&S with various ceramide products daily.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 31, 2012)

Americka hey! *waves*


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2012)

Part II is up ladies 

Allandra Could you close this thread please?


----------

